# Parents Support Letter for Accommodation for Spouse Visa



## Phantasmo

Hello everyone, 

I was wondering if you could confirm if this was a suitable letter for my parents to write to show that they give permission for me and my wife to live at their property? 

Should I include what proof is going to be included i.e council tax bill, mortgage statement etc. or is it okay just to send them?

Letter follows:


Dear Entrance Clearance Officer,

*RE: Applicant: Mrs APPLICANT, D.O.B. DATE, Sponsor: Mr SPONSOR, D.O.B. DATE.*

We, Mrs NAME – mother of sponsor and Mr. NAME – step father of sponsor are writing to confirm that we give the above named applicant, Mrs. APPLICANT and her sponsor, Mr. SPONSOR permission to live at our property at ADDRESS, rent free for as long as they wish.

Our property is a large three bedroom detached property that we are the sole owners of. Currently, the only residents are ourselves and SPONSOR himself. 

We can confirm that there is enough room for APPLICANT to move in and live here with SPONSOR together. They will have sole use of a double size bedroom and as the room that we use has an ensuite bathroom attached they would also have sole access to a bathroom.

We will support them as long as they need to stay here and will not request them to pay any money for rent, although SPONSOR currently pays £160 a month as he wishes to contribute to the household expenses.

Should you have any further questions please do not hesitate to contact us on the details above.

Yours Faithfully, 


Mrs. NAME Mr. NAME
Mother of SPONSOR Step Father of SPONSOR


----------



## nyclon

You will also need the mortgage statement, deed or land registry (to prove they actually own it), council tax bill (to prove they actually live there) and it is advisable to get an independent property inspection report to verify that there is no overcrowding.

The letter is fine although there is no need to include the details of your arrangement to contribute to bills.


----------



## Gordon1967

Phantasmo said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if you could confirm if this was a suitable letter for my parents to write to show that they give permission for me and my wife to live at their property?
> 
> Should I include what proof is going to be included i.e council tax bill, mortgage statement etc. or is it okay just to send them?
> 
> Letter follows:
> 
> Dear Entrance Clearance Officer,
> 
> RE: Applicant: Mrs APPLICANT, D.O.B. DATE, Sponsor: Mr SPONSOR, D.O.B. DATE.
> 
> We, Mrs NAME  mother of sponsor and Mr. NAME  step father of sponsor are writing to confirm that we give the above named applicant, Mrs. APPLICANT and her sponsor, Mr. SPONSOR permission to live at our property at ADDRESS, rent free for as long as they wish.
> 
> Our property is a large three bedroom detached property that we are the sole owners of. Currently, the only residents are ourselves and SPONSOR himself.
> 
> We can confirm that there is enough room for APPLICANT to move in and live here with SPONSOR together. They will have sole use of a double size bedroom and as the room that we use has an ensuite bathroom attached they would also have sole access to a bathroom.
> 
> We will support them as long as they need to stay here and will not request them to pay any money for rent, although SPONSOR currently pays £160 a month as he wishes to contribute to the household expenses.
> 
> Should you have any further questions please do not hesitate to contact us on the details above.
> 
> Yours Faithfully,
> 
> Mrs. NAME Mr. NAME
> Mother of SPONSOR Step Father of SPONSOR


Hello,

Just to answer you from my own experience. My father wrote a similar type letter and seems you have included everything. We also submitted 6 months eletricity and phone bills showing my parents name and address. No problems


----------



## Phantasmo

Thanks guys, that is brilliant. 

I already have the latest council tax bill, mortgage statement, land deed and property report; should have mentioned that originally. I also plan to include the proof that I am on the electoral roll at this address to prove that I am living there. Unfortunately, all my parents utility bills are paperless so don't have any of those to add but hopefully the above will be sufficient.

The only reason I include the section regarding household expenses is that I did a standing order each month from my bank account to my mother from the bank account that I will be using for the financial section and don't want them to think that that contradicts the rent free part. Do you think that I should just delete that sentence and leave it as permission to live rent free?

Thanks again.


----------



## nyclon

As far as the financial requirement, they only care about how you meet it whether through salary, savings or other means. How you spend your money isn't a concern. As far as the accommodation, they only care that you have an adequate situation whether your own place that you pay for or with friends or family free or otherwise. If it makes you feel better to leave it in then go ahead.


----------



## Phantasmo

Thanks Nyclon. 

I will have a think about it but see what you are saying - they are two separate sections and they only care that we will both be adequately housed which we are.

Thanks.


----------

